# New Additions



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Here are two new additions I picked up for my pocket watch collection.

These didn't break the bank, but are running well.



Ingersoll triumph. by velocipede228822, on Flickr



Smith 5 jewel by velocipede228822, on Flickr

The Smith is rolled gold.Only cost me Â£5.00 on ebay.Needed a new chain loop.I made one untill I can get to a watchmaker.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Alan, if you check out Cousins UK, they sell packs of pocket watch bows (chain loop as you call it), gold finish and silver finish. Â£3.65 for a pack of 12 assorted sizes...item no. B31276 and B31277 respectively. If you're going to get into pocket watches in a big way, they're the guys for a lot of the parts you'll need. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Roger, that is a good piece of information, and I shall google them to get some.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

W.stopwatch by velocipede228822, on Flickr

My latest addition to my collection is this pocket watch stop watch. Made in the USSR, I have no idea what the small button is for. You can stop and start it by the wind button, but what the small one does I have no idea. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

1 - start/reset, 2 -stop

Cheers martin


----------

